# Them Crooked Vultures



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dose anybody else like them?I dont know how many times I have listened to there album on Spotify but its very good:thumb:Every song is great and really catchy,It has to be my favorite album of 2009.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm going to check this album out in the sales - one of the ones I wanted at Christmas but never materialised as a pressie


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its very very good Yeti:thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Its awesome! Bought it over xmas and theres not a bad track on it! Want to see them live now...


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

didnt even know anything about them until they were on jonathan ross a few weeks ago, im a HUGE qotsa fan but been a bit preoccupied recently, saw them on there, downloaded there album the same nite and its epic. so so good.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

the_prophet said:


> didnt even know anything about them until they were on jonathan ross a few weeks ago, im a HUGE qotsa fan but been a bit preoccupied recently, saw them on there, downloaded there album the same nite and its epic. so so good.


IMO is sounds different to QOTSA but in a good way.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like this song


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> IMO is sounds different to QOTSA but in a good way.


i dont no if i agree completely, you can definatley tell that its a sideline from qotsa.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Isn't this a pearoast?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=140937


----------



## MrO (Jun 18, 2009)

I think this is defo one of the best albums of 2009,.
'Mind Eraser, No Chaser' is one of my favourites.

Had it blasting again on the way home


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Got it the other day, havnt had a proper listen yet thou


----------

